# Dwarf Neon Rainbows



## tariqkieran007

Just thought I'd share some pics of the rainbows I got at the recent Aquariama event out in Durham.

These are Melanotaenia Praecox sp. Pagai Village. They're still pretty young, but they're my first rainbows and I'm absolutely in love with them lol


----------



## Wiccandove

Beautiful! Great pics, brings out the colors nicely. Grats!


----------



## tariqkieran007

Wiccandove said:


> Beautiful! Great pics, brings out the colors nicely. Grats!


Thanks!

I'll update with more pics in a week or two.


----------



## GregH

Love those colours...


----------



## dave pauls

Nicest praecox in the hobby. They look great and I'm very please they are getting shared around. Now you need to breed them. They are great learner rainbows. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishlover02

Very nice fish. Get onto breeding them- they are one of the faster growing species of bows... still slow, but faster then the rest! At least from my experience thus far.


----------



## tariqkieran007

I'm liking them more and more as time goes by. Pretty neat behaviour and it's fascinating how the colours can shift depending on the time of day, light, or I guess their moods. 

Right now I only have a couple tanks up and running. Aiming to try breeding in the summer, unless fry manages to survive on their own in the meantime of course. Need to figure out how to set up more tanks without my aunt killing me haha =)


----------



## Fishlover02

Sounds like you're hooked.


----------



## tariqkieran007

Some more pics:


----------



## dave pauls

Great pics! I always struggle to capture both the blue and the red in one picture. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqkieran007

Thanks Dave. Too bad you're far or I'd come take some pics for you. More practice for me! 

But honestly, the reds always shows on my guys. The blues and purples tend to vary more, are never totally faded to silver I guess. I think they may be colouring up more too now? They're still young


----------



## dave pauls

You are welcome to come up and give it a go... We can send you home with some cool rainbows. Lol. Yea. The red is so vivid in life and the blue so rich. Your pictures capture them quite well. They look full grown to me. These f4 pagai praecox max out at around 2" which is quite a bit smaller than the messed up lfs ones. The depth of body makes me think they are full length more or less and starting to increase in depth. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqkieran007

dave pauls said:


> You are welcome to come up and give it a go... We can send you home with some cool rainbows. Lol. Yea. The red is so vivid in life and the blue so rich. Your pictures capture them quite well. They look full grown to me. These f4 pagai praecox max out at around 2" which is quite a bit smaller than the messed up lfs ones. The depth of body makes me think they are full length more or less and starting to increase in depth.
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Yeah I was wondering about that, cause some of mine have the proportions of what I see as adults. I'm kinda glad they stay smaller actually. So that's just perfect. Mine are still smaller than two inches, I think. I'm not sure how to measure... lol.

One day maybe I'll be up by your end. No car, so who knows when the one day will be haha =)


----------



## Fishlover02

Man oh man... now I really can't wait until mine grow out!! Very nice photos.


----------



## tariqkieran007

Fishlover02 said:


> Man oh man... now I really can't wait until mine grow out!! Very nice photos.


Thanks. Got any pics of yours? Would love to see them!


----------



## Fishlover02

tariqkieran007 said:


> Thanks. Got any pics of yours? Would love to see them!


At the moment I've only got my cell phone to work with, I wouldn't even try to take photos of nearly any of my fish- they all move too fast, lol. I am considering getting a camera though.. for the sole purpose of fish photography..... This hobby is like a drug. lol.


----------



## tariqkieran007

Fishlover02 said:


> At the moment I've only got my cell phone to work with, I wouldn't even try to take photos of nearly any of my fish- they all move too fast, lol. I am considering getting a camera though.. for the sole purpose of fish photography..... This hobby is like a drug. lol.


Actually sometimes even a cell phone pic can be decent. You never know! But I know what you mean about addictive. Lol


----------



## tariqkieran007

This cell phone night pic doesn't have great detail, but you can sorta see one of my blue-eyes showing off and doing his dance:


----------



## tariqkieran007

And I'm not sure how best to share this from my mobile, but here's a phone video clip:


----------



## tariqkieran007

snapshot from yesterday:


----------



## tariqkieran007

Just took this:


----------

